# anyone else seen this?



## eoj89 (Jun 20, 2013)

Western black rhino declared extinct - CNN.com, was updated today.

never thought i'd see the day.

thoughts?


----------



## MontyPython (Jan 3, 2008)

Is there any in captivity?


----------



## eoj89 (Jun 20, 2013)

MontyPython said:


> Is there any in captivity?


not sure, i'd like to think there were though..


----------



## tomboa01 (Nov 9, 2012)

i think theirs very few in captivity and if there is i think you'll hear about them in the upcoming weeks/months, 

if this is true its a very sad thing to hear which could have and should have been prevented years ago.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

The articles from 2011 so it's not new. I've no idea whether there's any of the Western subspecies in captivity, but with the more solitary nature of black rhinos they don't make as good display animals, which is why you primarily see whites or the asian species in zoos and safari parks. Hopefully though theres a few left in situ in captive programmes, the problem with Africas mega fauna is there is rapidly becoming less land available for them to live 

Does make you wonder though if after all these years we can't save Rhinos, Panda or Tigers what hope have we really got for the rest of the less popular animals facing extinction. Very sad.


----------



## tomboa01 (Nov 9, 2012)

Drayvan said:


> The articles from 2011 so it's not new. I've no idea whether there's any of the Western subspecies in captivity, but with the more solitary nature of black rhinos they don't make as good display animals, which is why you primarily see whites or the asian species in zoos and safari parks. Hopefully though theres a few left in situ in captive programmes, the problem with Africas mega fauna is there is rapidly becoming less land available for them to live
> 
> Does make you wonder though if after all these years we can't save Rhinos, Panda or Tigers what hope have we really got for the rest of the less popular animals facing extinction. Very sad.


does also make you wonder why noone/few helped them over the years...


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

tomboa01 said:


> does also make you wonder why noone/few helped them over the years...


Indeed, there's always more that could be done. There's never a good excuse to allow a species to become extinct. A lot of places in Africa are quite volatile though, it's a good way of getting yourself killed by poachers, gangs, soldiers or whatever tribe/political group are in charge. Wildlife is a resource in most countries, either food, tourism/hunting or some other way to make money from it, you take away the peoples ability to earn money, you take control of the people.

I can't remember whether it was this subspecies or the Northern White Rhino which is also now extinct. But the remaining few were rounded up and held in bomas to protect them, only for poachers to break in and kill quite a few, there was a programme about it too I think. Im sure a lot more goes on behind the scenes over the years...but there's far too many last ditch attempts for my liking, more needs to be done a lot sooner!


----------



## eoj89 (Jun 20, 2013)

Drayvan said:


> The articles from 2011 so it's not new. I've no idea whether there's any of the Western subspecies in captivity, but with the more solitary nature of black rhinos they don't make as good display animals, which is why you primarily see whites or the asian species in zoos and safari parks. Hopefully though theres a few left in situ in captive programmes, the problem with Africas mega fauna is there is rapidly becoming less land available for them to live
> 
> Does make you wonder though if after all these years we can't save Rhinos, Panda or Tigers what hope have we really got for the rest of the less popular animals facing extinction. Very sad.


Western black rhino officially extinct this is new


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

eoj89 said:


> Western black rhino officially extinct this is new


Wonder why it's been declared twice :hmm: odd. Still, very sad news indeed.


----------



## eoj89 (Jun 20, 2013)

Drayvan said:


> Wonder why it's been declared twice :hmm: odd. Still, very sad news indeed.


it is, such a shame. killing innocent animals just for a stupid bracelet and 'medicine' :cussing::cussing:


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

eoj89 said:


> it is, such a shame. killing innocent animals just for a stupid bracelet and 'medicine' :cussing::cussing:


Traditional medicine has a lot to answer for. I'm all for tradition and supporting other peoples culture...but when it's driving species after species into oblivion something has to change.


----------



## tomboa01 (Nov 9, 2012)

Drayvan said:


> Indeed, there's always more that could be done. There's never a good excuse to allow a species to become extinct. A lot of places in Africa are quite volatile though, it's a good way of getting yourself killed by poachers, gangs, soldiers or whatever tribe/political group are in charge. Wildlife is a resource in most countries, either food, tourism/hunting or some other way to make money from it, you take away the peoples ability to earn money, you take control of the people.
> 
> I can't remember whether it was this subspecies or the Northern White Rhino which is also now extinct. But the remaining few were rounded up and held in bomas to protect them, only for poachers to break in and kill quite a few, there was a programme about it too I think. Im sure a lot more goes on behind the scenes over the years...but there's far too many last ditch attempts for my liking, more needs to be done a lot sooner!


exactly and imo to safe the animals you have and should control the people it's about time people react and quick before more vulnerable species goes extinct eg elephants their numbers are decreasing at an alarming rate, 

yeah i remember seeing about that i though more suitable perimeter should be in place ffrom day one, and yeah theres been quiet a few programmes on it, im sure there is but they need to change there way of doing it imho tehy really need to take the front step and protect these animals and now before its to late for another species of animal


----------



## IbraZizu (Feb 1, 2013)

eoj89 said:


> it is, such a shame. killing innocent animals just for a stupid bracelet and 'medicine' :cussing::cussing:


Especially when the medical properties are complete bollax .

Why doesn't somebody start educating those backward countries who believe things like that a bit of dust from a rhino horn will work like Viagra .


----------



## tomboa01 (Nov 9, 2012)

IbraZizu said:


> Especially when the medical properties are complete bollax .
> 
> Why doesn't somebody start educating those backward countries who believe things like that a bit of dust from a rhino horn will work like Viagra .


probs cuz they'll kill who ever trys to change there ways : victory:


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

IbraZizu said:


> Especially when the medical properties are complete bollax .
> 
> Why doesn't somebody start educating those backward countries who believe things like that a bit of dust from a rhino horn will work like Viagra .


Because their 'culture' tells them facts don't matter. Telling them rhino horn isn't a medicine, is like telling a creationist we're apes - the evidence is overwhelming, but they're just don't give crap. Their 'culture' comes before evidence, which is why we still have people believing in fairy tails, and the magical properties of rhino horn.


----------



## eoj89 (Jun 20, 2013)

IbraZizu said:


> Especially when the medical properties are complete bollax .
> 
> Why doesn't somebody start educating those backward countries who believe things like that a bit of dust from a rhino horn will work like Viagra .


they'll probably poach whoever tries to tell them and then use our bones for soup :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## longqi (Feb 18, 2011)

there are about 40 wild javan rhinos left too

fairly well protected by their location

but money talks


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

longqi said:


> there are about 40 wild javan rhinos left too
> 
> fairly well protected by their location
> 
> but money talks


The Vietnamese population was declared extinct not too long ago if I remember rightly  o

It's nice to know the ones that are left are well protected though, for now.


----------



## Jonathan4 (Nov 19, 2010)

eoj89 said:


> Western black rhino declared extinct - CNN.com, was updated today.
> 
> never thought i'd see the day.
> 
> thoughts?


Dont know why your so shocked, they haven't insactlly been o. The rise on numbers, and the amount scumbags that will wipe out a speices for a bit of money for a piece of horn are all to many.


----------

